# Inshore/Offshore 9/27 - 9/28



## Welstead Family (Sep 9, 2014)

Anyone fishing in the Galveston area this Saturday or Sunday (27th or 28th?). I can pitch in for gas! It looks like a chance of shower storms and rain. I have the unlimited gold towing insurance through BoatUS and a SPOT gps messenger. I'm sure we can keep an eye on the weather and bail (no pun intended) if needed.

If there's anyone out there with an open Charter spot, I'd go for that as well.

Bill


----------



## Welstead Family (Sep 9, 2014)

*Maybe Just Inshore Then...*

Just looked at the weather. Likely just inshore/bay oppurtunity this weekend. Let me know if anyone has a spot.

Bill


----------

